
What Is “Economic Freedom,” and Who Is It For? - hwstar
http://www.todaysworkplace.org/2016/02/03/what-is-economic-freedom-and-who-is-it-for/
======
NeonVice
If you come at every discussion about economics as if you are an oppressed
employee as opposed to the small business owner or an employee entering into a
voluntary mutually beneficial contract, then you are going to rally for state
interference in everything concerning your employment. Unfortunately, there
are so many negative and obvious unintended consequences that the workers are
harmed more than if they would have been more "economically free".

~~~
hwstar
The balance of power is tilted in the employer's favour, and therefore
additional regulation is required to restore balance.

The US employer has powers that businesses only dream of in other developed
countries. It's time that US employment law was harmonised with the rest of
the world and not the other way around.

Demographics are shifting. We will end up electing representatives to
government who will eventually harmonise labour law.

